# Lung Function Improvement



## ddk1979

Forgot to mention that my lung function has drastically improved since I made the switch to vaping.

In January 2015 I visited a pulmonologist and was informed that my lung function had dropped to 47%. (He insisted that I buy a twisp rather than continue smoking).

At my last visit, a few days before vapecon, he tested my lungs and the lung function test came out at 90% !!! 

Have no idea how this is possible, but I'll be seeing him again in a few weeks time and will ask for another lung function test just to confirm. 

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## Strontium

@ddk1979 thats awesome, well done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## moolies86

That really is awesome @ddk1979 ,I work on a mine my lung function gets tested on a regular basis,in 2014 I was at 90%,2015 it was at 78% and this year I tested my lung function the day after I started vaping and it came out to 69%,the last year before I started vaping I was on a pack and a half of smokes a day during the week and easily went through 7 packets on a weekend,the doctor asked me to come back after 3 months wich happened to fall on the Friday before Vape Con,I went on the Wednesday as I took leave to get to jhb earlier,in 3 months without any extra exercise my lung capacity had gone to 84%wich is a 15% spike in 3 months  starting Monday I'm going to be hitting the gym,and want to pop into the clinic before I go on December holiday to see what my lung capacity is standing on,vaping has changed my life in soooooo many ways(my wallet is complaining a little ) and I feel healthier everyday,I am truly thank full to this forum,because if I hadn't found it in my Google search I wouldn't be where I am today,I've changed the lives of a few ex smokers aswell by getting them into vaping and none of that would have been possibe wit hout this supportive community,best of luck with the second lung function test @ddk1979 hahaha going to make it my personal goal to beat you to a 100

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Huffapuff

@ddk1979 that's awesome news, I'm really glad to hear that  

I'm really interested to see were this goes @moolies86 - keep up the good work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nico_gti

So awesome @ddk1979, i have my lung function test in a few weeks and hopefully its a drastic change lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

moolies86 said:


> That really is awesome @ddk1979 ,I work on a mine my lung function gets tested on a regular basis,in 2014 I was at 90%,2015 it was at 78% and *this year I testes Ted my lung function* the day after I started vaping and it came out to 69%,the last year before I started vaping I was on a pack and a half of smokes a day during the week and easily went through 7 packets on a weekend,the doctor asked me to come back after 3 months wich happened to fall on the Friday before Vape Con,I went on the Wednesday as I took leave to get to jhb earlier,in 3 months without any extra exercise my lung capacity had gone to 84%wich is a 15% spike in 3 months  starting Monday I'm going to be hitting the gym,and want to pop into the clinic before I go on December holiday to see what my lung capacity is standing on,vaping has changed my life in soooooo many ways(my wallet is complaining a little ) and I feel healthier everyday,I am truly thank full to this forum,because if I hadn't found it in my Google search I wouldn't be where I am today,I've changed the lives of a few ex smokers aswell by getting them into vaping and none of that would have been possibe wit hout this supportive community,best of luck with the second lung function test @ddk1979 hahaha going to make it my personal goal to beat you to a 100



Please don't testes Ted with your lung function. He might not like it.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## moolies86

zadiac said:


> Please don't testes Ted with your lung function. He might not like it.


Thank you for pointing that out  was typed after having 4 big daddy draughts 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## korn1

That is awesome !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

moolies86 said:


> That really is awesome @ddk1979 ,I work on a mine my lung function gets tested on a regular basis,in 2014 I was at 90%,2015 it was at 78% and this year I tested my lung function the day after I started vaping and it came out to 69%,the last year before I started vaping I was on a pack and a half of smokes a day during the week and easily went through 7 packets on a weekend,the doctor asked me to come back after 3 months wich happened to fall on the Friday before Vape Con,I went on the Wednesday as I took leave to get to jhb earlier,in 3 months without any extra exercise my lung capacity had gone to 84%wich is a 15% spike in 3 months  starting Monday I'm going to be hitting the gym,and want to pop into the clinic before I go on December holiday to see what my lung capacity is standing on,vaping has changed my life in soooooo many ways(my wallet is complaining a little ) and I feel healthier everyday,I am truly thank full to this forum,because if I hadn't found it in my Google search I wouldn't be where I am today,I've changed the lives of a few ex smokers aswell by getting them into vaping and none of that would have been possibe wit hout this supportive community,best of luck with the second lung function test @ddk1979 hahaha going to make it my personal goal to beat you to a 100




@moolies86 , when I bought a twisp in Jan 2015, I basically played around with it for a few weeks (I still smoked) and then put it down.
The 2015 lung function result (47%) bothered me, but for some reason it didn't really hit home at that time. It was only in March this year when my breathing got really bad that I realised it was now or never. It was like a thunderbolt had hit me ... if you don't stop, you're in big trouble.
I have no idea what the lung function test would have been in March this year (more than a year after the last one), but I'm sure it would have been worse. 

Now when I visited the doctor just before vapecon (when he did the lung function test), it was actually for another reason (a thyroid disease) and he wanted to hospitalise me, but there was absolutely no way I was going to miss vapecon (I had won the NCV vapecon competition). . Fortunately the medication he gave me worked well enough in the interim that on my return, I did not need to be hospitalised. 
Now because this disease causes my entire metabolism to work at almost double the normal rate, I lost a lot of weight and am strictly forbidden from entering a gym ... so it looks like you're going to beat me to the 100% mark. 

The nicest part of this loss of weight is that I can basically eat anything I want, and I look real sexy. 

.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Effjh

Best of luck dude, Hyperthyroidism is a ***** to live with. Hope you get your levels sorted. Took me 2 years to fully recover and feel somewhat normal again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

Effjh said:


> Best of luck dude, Hyperthyroidism is a ***** to live with. Hope you get your levels sorted. Took me 2 years to fully recover and feel somewhat normal again.




Thanks @Effjh . Did you also go thru the shakes and everything associated with that (heart, breathing, etc.,) ?

The type of hyperthroidism Ï have is called Graves disease ... that name had me worried for a bit ... like, oh sh*t, I'm going to the grave earlier than expected. . Just have to keep a good eye on things. I've come to know the symptoms pretty well because I first experienced it in about 2001/2002.

.


----------



## Atsbitscrisp

Know its not scientific and doctory and stuff, but after 2 months off the stinkies, I feel my lung function is way improved. Managed a 5 day hike with ease, got my static breath holds up to 4 minutes, dynamic breath holding improving too. Life is fairly f-ing fantastic aft I took up vaping. Need to head to the coast and see how the free-diving is gonna go...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Effjh

ddk1979 said:


> Thanks @Effjh . Did you also go thru the shakes and everything associated with that (heart, breathing, etc.,) ?
> 
> The type of hyperthroidism Ï have is called Graves disease ... that name had me worried for a bit ... like, oh sh*t, I'm going to the grave earlier than expected. . Just have to keep a good eye on things. I've come to know the symptoms pretty well because I first experienced it in about 2001/2002.
> 
> .



Yeah man, ended up being diagnosed in ER after a thyroid storm. Thing I hated the most was that uneasy feeling, can't explain it, but you constantly feel on edge for no reason whatsoever. Dumping adrenaline and fight or flight kicking in while you just chilling. And I twitched...everywhere, from my scalp to under my feet and buzzed inside. It was horrible. Also caused me to have severe ectopic beats and SVT. 

Are you having your Thyroid nuked or managing with Neomercazole? make sure you see a good Endo, I was managed very poorly by doctors who didn't know wtf they were doing.


----------



## ddk1979

Effjh said:


> Yeah man, ended up being diagnosed in ER after a thyroid storm. Thing I hated the most was that uneasy feeling, can't explain it, but you constantly feel on edge for no reason whatsoever. Dumping adrenaline and fight or flight kicking in while you just chilling. And I twitched...everywhere, from my scalp to under my feet and buzzed inside. It was horrible. Also caused me to have severe ectopic beats and SVT.
> 
> Are you having your Thyroid nuked or managing with Neomercazole? make sure you see a good Endo, I was managed very poorly by doctors who didn't know wtf they were doing.




Been thru the exact same things. Besides the constant on-edge feeling, I had vicious internal tremors and the shakes. I struggled to put juice in my tanks the way my hands would tremble.

Back in 2001, I went from Dr to Dr and they couldn't find the cause. One of them eventually referred me to my current pulmonologist ... I think he was taking a complete shot in the dark because if he had any clue, he would have referred me to an endocrinologist.
Anyway, when I described my symptoms, the pulmonologist immediately said that it was either my thyroid or I was on drugs.

The blood tests confirmed the thyroid problem (because I don't do drugs) and I was initially placed on Neomercazole. That didn't really go too well so I ended up taking the radioactive iodine, which worked but also caused me to put on 20+ kgs !!!

Currently back on the Neomercazole because I really don't want to go the radioactive iodine route again.

.


----------



## Effjh

ddk1979 said:


> Been thru the exact same things. Besides the constant on-edge feeling, I had vicious internal tremors and the shakes. I struggled to put juice in my tanks the way my hands would tremble.
> 
> Back in 2001, I went from Dr to Dr and they couldn't find the cause. One of them eventually referred me to my current pulmonologist ... I think he was taking a complete shot in the dark because if he had any clue, he would have referred me to an endocrinologist.
> Anyway, when I described my symptoms, the pulmonologist immediately said that it was either my thyroid or I was on drugs.
> 
> The blood tests confirmed the thyroid problem (because I don't do drugs) and I was initially placed on Neomercazole. That didn't really go too well so I ended up taking the radioactive iodine, which worked but also caused me to put on 20+ kgs !!!
> 
> Currently back on the Neomercazole because I really don't want to go the radioactive iodine route again.
> 
> .



Wow man, I always thought when you get RI that it permanently kills the thyroid, sorry to hear you ended up hyper again. I lost 25kg in a couple of weeks initially, but I'm nice and healthy now. Happy fat  and no more buzzing, twitches or tremors. Only used neomercazole, never had RI, but took forever to recover. Hope to stay healthy now. Goodluck to you man, hope you get your levels under control again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979

Effjh said:


> Wow man, I always thought when you get RI that it permanently kills the thyroid, sorry to hear you ended up hyper again. I lost 25kg in a couple of weeks initially, but I'm nice and healthy now. Happy fat  and no more buzzing, twitches or tremors. Only used neomercazole, never had RI, but took forever to recover. Hope to stay healthy now. Goodluck to you man, hope you get your levels under control again.




I insisted on the absolutely minimum dosage of RI back in 2001/2002. Perhaps that's why it's back again. 
I lost 20 kg's between June and August 2016 and really hoping to keep it off this time. 
Anyway, best of health to you (and everyone else on the forum) . 

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Yagya

Been watching your posts @ddk1979 as i was diagnosed with something similar..also on full HRT meds and also going thru this roller coaster of emotional/health issues.
I was diagnosed in with a macro adenoma in 2012. The size was 37x32mm at the time. Been for an op and 12 months later again radiotherapy. .6-weeks.
Im on a healthy diet and try to walk when the energy levels are good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AniDey

I have Hashimoto's, which means that I swing from hypo to hyper. 
Shaking, heat intolerance, excessive sweating, forgetting everything, insomnia and sometimes feeling so tired, I don't want to move. 
Not lekker.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## ddk1979

@Yagya and @AniDey 
For me the worst was when they had no idea as to the cause of my illness. Once it was correctly diagnosed, I could read up about the treatments and, together with my doctor, could decide on a treatment plan. Not knowing was the killer for me, because the possibilities are endless.

.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Yagya

All i can say is.. the struggle is real.
Vape in brothers.. and stay strong.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Effjh

ddk1979 said:


> @Yagya and @AniDey
> For me the worst was when they had no idea as to the cause of my illness. Once it was correctly diagnosed, I could read up about the treatments and, together with my doctor, could decide on a treatment plan. Not knowing was the killer for me, because the possibilities are endless.
> 
> .



I know what you mean. The first couple of doctors made me believe I have anxiety (no chit sherlock, but why?) and needed Xanax.

The ER doc was very good the night I got diagnosed though. He first asked me if I took any drugs, which I didn't. Then he asked what my favourite season was, summer or winter? Odd question I thought, but answered winter (heat intolerance) and he immediately said "Hyperthyroid" even before the blood tests confirmed it.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ddk1979

.
Had another lung function test on Thursday and it is confirmed .... my lung function is at 90% .... so happy that I quit smoking. 

I've been sharing the news with friends who smoke in the hope that they will kick the habit, but while they appear interested, none have taken up my offer of assistance. Perhaps they are like I was a year ago - not mentally ready to make the change. 

.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Great news @ddk1979 
Thanks for sharing

Vaping for the win !

I went for a lung function test about the time I started vaping. I think it was about 80%. The doc said that the missing 20% was undoubtedly from smoking. I need to go for another one, 3 years on and see if it has improved. When I do I will post the result here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nico_gti

Just had my full medical, lung function last year whilst a smoker was 70% and since I've switched over to the vape life it has increased to 90%

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Ernest

Vaping does indeed improve lung function. I've been vaping for a year after smoking for 33 years and lung function done last week showed 96.8%.
Even the doctors were surprised.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------

